
Putin signs law making Russian apps mandatory on smartphones, computers - talleyrand
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-internet-software-idUSKBN1Y61Z4
======
zelon88
How do they enforce this?

I mean, can Microsoft, Google, and Apple reasonably just say "Uhh, no" and
keep shipping products without these applications installed? Does that then
put the burden on Russian retailers to open/tamper with the devices themselves
before resale?

How can Russia reasonably force foreign manufacturers to comply with this? Are
they in a position to say "No more importing Microsoft PC's!" Are they going
to then require the use of a Russian linux distro? It would seem to me that
our manufacturers are in the perfect position to band together and inform
oppressive regimes that it's time to either design their own prison-stack or
stop placing demands on companies based in free, democratic nations.

What if I am a Russian linux user? Will the government come to my house and
inspect my system to ensure it is running the required level of spyware?

~~~
Craighead
SORM

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
had to bring this comment back from the dead. more context on SORM:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SORM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SORM)

 _> SORM (Russian: Система оперативно-разыскных мероприятий, lit. 'System for
Operative Investigative Activities') is the technical specification for lawful
interception interfaces of telecommunications and telephone networks operating
in Russia. The current form of the specification enables the targeted
surveillance of both telephone and Internet communications. Initially
implemented in 1995 to allow access to surveillance data for the FSB, in
subsequent years the access has been widened to other law enforcement
agencies."_

